# water ram



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Any of you guys ever use or have an opinion on the kineic water ram? Does this thing work or not?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

suzie said:


> Any of you guys ever use or have an opinion on the kineic water ram? Does this thing work or not?



http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=440053


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

*Ram*



AssTyme said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/search.php?searchid=440053



Your link is hooped. "No matches"

Kinetics work, with practice and caution, and a full understanding of what goes where:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> Your link is hooped. "No matches"



It was working yesterday ??? Just type in "Kinetic Water Ram" in the advanced search box, search titles only.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> It was working yesterday ??? Just type in "Kinetic Water Ram" in the advanced search box, search titles only.


That works except when it is linked...

How many of these airblaster threads are we going to see started?:whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> How many of these airblaster threads are we going to see started?:whistling2:




I don't know but they are way better than K-60 threads :laughing:


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have had my water ram for about two weeks now and have almost made enough money on the equipment charges to pay for it. It works well on almost any thing except sticky greasy situations that need a cutter blade or jetting. I also feel the need to tell you don't smile, I was given that advice but forgot about it and paid the price...


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

LMFAO
If you absolutely HAVE to smile, keep yer lips closed.


----------

